# Septmeber POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch

Post your nominations for SEPTEMBER photo of the month here!... The POTM competition HAS A PRIZE FOR FIRST PLACE!!.... at the moment the prize is a TPF mini mag-lite, as pictured it comes in red, black or silver.







RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of SEPTEMBER in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

5) The same person can only recieve the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating!


----------



## Alex_B

since mine are all from end of August, and I cannot nominate myself anyway, I have to nominate

*Marsh Frog by lostprophet 
*


----------



## Naicidrac

Grungy #1 by Digital Matt


----------



## Sw1tchFX

guess not, no more image.


----------



## Vaporous

*NJMAN-Victorian Fantasy*


----------



## Hoppy

Stoat by Lostprophet


----------



## Alex_B

Wow, the 3rd nomination for lostprophet!


----------



## The_Caper

No Loitering by NJ:


----------



## Jeff Canes

Alex_B said:


> Wow, the 3rd nomination for lostprophet!


we should ban him :lmao:


----------



## Jeff Canes

Three Days Ago #3 by Chiller


[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]


#8 of A Weremoose loose in Chicago by GoM / Stu


----------



## marinaw

New work (again...) by mikaelwhardana


----------



## LaFoto

*LongDucDong *and his *"Flyin Stevie"*


----------



## marinaw

Texture and Color #1 by THORHAMMER


----------



## marinaw

Texture and Color #2 by THORHAMMER


----------



## sabbath999

Monument To Failure by Abraxas


----------



## Chris of Arabia

*back home from a long trip south... #8* by _Raymond J Barlow_


----------



## Chris of Arabia

*Sundown on the Loner's Club* by _Abraxas_


----------



## lostprophet

*Here fishie fishie fishie     by Doenoe*


----------



## Chris of Arabia

*Application #3* by _Hill202_






Anyone know if there's a special trick to posting a photo from the subscribers gallery? It shows up fine whilst creating the post, but only leaves a link when it's posted?


----------



## jeroen

Big Rigs by craig

Maybe technically not very special, but by far the coolest thing I saw on this forum (and a lot of other places) this month.


----------



## lostprophet

Two Toned Flowers  by Boblybill


----------



## wildmaven

Wedding Silhouette Photo by wxnut:


----------



## abraxas

My Baby Girl - by Scottdg


----------



## Patrolman Pat

No Place Like Home - abraxas


----------



## abraxas

Two shots from Amsterdam (#1) Iron Flatline


----------



## Coldow91

Abraxas's  sunrise from *Sunrise across Ivanpah*


----------



## NJMAN

Strange...I was just thinking of nominating *Sunrise across Ivanpah*.  You beat me to it!


----------



## lostprophet

so when can we vote then?


----------



## TIM9G

All nominations are very good pictures, but Im going to vote for (and half my RAF flight do aswell) for lostprophets marsh frog.

Tim
www.9g-photography.fotopic.net


----------

